# Fit guru? Portland/Seattle



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking for reccommendations for fitting, prefferably in the Portland area. Anyone can take your money for doing a fitting, from worthless hack to someone with good intentions diligetly following a guide. It would be nice to find someone who has the magic. 

What are your experiences?


----------



## redmondroubaix (Nov 13, 2007)

Eric Moen is a Seattle based PT who has done a wonderful job fitting me and several of my friends. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend him.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*Erik Moen*

Had a fit done by a bike shop...never felt right. The bike shop measured me up, put my numbers in a computer and set up a fit bike for me to ride. They then tweaked my bike to mimic what the computer told them to use. It was very robotic.

Had another fit done by Erik. Totally different experience. Brought in my bike, he watched my pedalling mechanics and made adjustments from there. He uses knee angles, natural pedalling movements to dial you in. That was almost two years ago - still feel great on the bike.

Erik is your man - here is his website.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Herriott Sports Performance*

Ex-pro Todd Herriott and his business partner Russell Cree, a physiotherapist and decent bike racer himself have an excellent reputation for bike fitting as well. Located in Seattle.

www.herriottsportsperformance.com

No affiliation, I have raced against Todd and Russell in the past and I know a few guys who have been fit there and are very satisfied.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

I had two bikes done by Russell. The second was a time trial bike. Got a discount on the second. Both are working well.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Michael Sylvester, formerly of the Bike Gallery, now with his own fitting business, is the best in Portland. He has trained alot of other fitters, too.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Mark - Did he work at Gateway a few years ago? I had a recommendation for a mike there, but now it's only Keith and Shawn doing fittings.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> Michael Sylvester, formerly of the Bike Gallery, now with his own fitting business,* is the best in Portland*. He has trained alot of other fitters, too.


Absolutely agree! I traveled from Spokane to Portland (360 miles, one way) to be fitted by him and have used his numbers on all my new bikes. Perfect!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Brice at B&L in Pullman, WA was trained by Sylvester. It's a lot shorter drive than Portland... for those eastern WA folks....


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

PdxMark said:


> Michael Sylvester, formerly of the Bike Gallery, now with his own fitting business, is the best in Portland. He has trained alot of other fitters, too.


I agree

Also Ward over at Rvier City Bikes


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

kmc said:


> Had a fit done by a bike shop...never felt right. The bike shop measured me up, put my numbers in a computer and set up a fit bike for me to ride. They then tweaked my bike to mimic what the computer told them to use. It was very robotic.
> 
> Had another fit done by Erik. Totally different experience. Brought in my bike, he watched my pedalling mechanics and made adjustments from there. He uses knee angles, natural pedalling movements to dial you in. That was almost two years ago - still feel great on the bike.
> 
> Erik is your man - here is his website.



I'm looking at going to Erik as a possible Father's Day gift. Just out of curiosity, what did your fit cost you?


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

jcolley said:


> I'm looking at going to Erik as a possible Father's Day gift. Just out of curiosity, what did your fit cost you?


I have no idea what it costs...I got my insurance to cover it through referral from my doctor. I was having some issues with my neck...he suggested a PT and Erik just so happens to be one. Worked out well.

I would imagine he charges around $150.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Either Russell or Erik would be great. I just had my road bike fitted by Erik and it is the best fitting bike I've ever ridden. Two thumbs up!


----------

